# How do I revert back to original RAW file?



## hassiman (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi,
I have an image in LR to which I have made adjustments using the clone/healing tool and I was trying to reverse ALL corrections I had made but for some reason I can't get rid of them all.
What is the best way to revert the image back to the original RAW state woth all adjustments removed?
By the way, todays earthquake in San Diego was quite the ride!


----------



## rhynetc (Apr 5, 2010)

Reset?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 5, 2010)

There are two original states-sort of.

The first is the import state where LR brought in your file and performed base adjustments. Reset suggested by Tom appears at the bottom of your RH panels. It will take you back to the starting point where LR imported your image. Alternately you can get back there by going to the Snapshot Panel on the LH side and clicking on the Import Snapshot. You can also go into the history panel and scroll to the bottom and select the lowest entry. (PS You can see you Spot Removal tool entries in History too and just click on a spot below the first entry in the stream to go back)

Any of these methods will bring you back to your original at import state. 

If you want to go even farther and eliminate the LR-induced-at-import settings, you can apple the General Zeroed Preset from the LR Presets in the Develop module. This takes you back to your 'original' without the LR import adjustments.


----------

